# 55 Gallon Mixed African Stocking Ideas



## HansRthsack1998 (Mar 29, 2012)

Hello,

I am planning to upgrade my 29 gallon aquarium to a 55 gallon. In my 29 gallon I have:
1 male Eureka Peacock 3"
1 Afra Cobue 3"
1 Tropheus 2.5"
1 Albino Redhead mbuna 2"as it was labeled at Petsmart) :-?
1 Electric Yellow Lab 2"
1 Acei 2.5"
2 Algae Eaters 3"

I Have had South Americans before but I am totally new to Africans. If you guys could give me some ideas for cichlids that are compatible with the fish listed above. They are all going into my new tank.

Thanks for your help.  :fish:


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

I think you are going to have to trade in a couple of those (as they grow) even going to a 55g.
You kind of need to aim for a Mbuna tank or a Peacock tank.
Sorry the Tropheus will prob need to go whichever you choose.
But such a great fish I would prob keep it untill it becomes a problem when bigger.
Opposite for the "Eureka Peacock" trade it in if it gets too bullied. Might work for quite a long time as a single.

If going Mbuna quite a few to choose from.

Cynotilapia afra
Iodotropheus sprengerae
Labidochromis caeruleus
Labidochromis chisimulae
Labidochromis sp. "Perlmutt"
Metriaclima estherae
Pseudotropheus/Melanochromis cyaneorhabdos
Pseudotropheus saulosi
Pseudotropheus sp. "Acei"

Go max three species one male and bunch of females of three very different types.
Or one male of each more different the better up to about 12 fish long term but up to about 24 while still 2" or so.

You can select a few more aggressive or larger Mbuna for these extras as you will be trading em out before they become a major problem.

Such as
Labeotropheus trewavasae
Metriaclima greshakei
Metriaclima pyrsonotos
Metriaclima zebra
Pseudotropheus/Melanochromis johanni or interruptus
Pseudotropheus elongatus
Tropheops tropheops
etc

But try to avoid M.lombardoi, P.crabro and M.auratus as can mess up most small Mbuna tanks even when quite young/small

Oh please go somewhere where they sell real Mbuna with real labels. Petsmart your going to have major problems knowing what you have, getting healthy stock and controling aggression from hybrids/unknowns.

All the best James


----------



## HansRthsack1998 (Mar 29, 2012)

I buy my fish at Petsmart and they don't have that much selection. It is getting much better though. They get a new species of African almost monthly. I might start buying from livefishdirect.com but before then i can only use Petsmart


----------



## HansRthsack1998 (Mar 29, 2012)

HansRthsack1998 said:


> I buy my fish at Petsmart and they don't have that much selection. It is getting much better though. They get a new species of African almost monthly. I am buying all of my new fish from livefishdirect.com. If you guys haven't checked it out it is probably the best site I've been to for cichlid sales.  :thumb:


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

There really isn't much to add to the excellent advice you got from James already. Assuming you are on the West Coast of the USA rather than any number of other West Coasts that come to mind, you might find our club finder helpful to locate other fish enthusiasts, including breeder, in your area. That's how I get most of my fish. Best of luck!


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

I see you are asking about the Tropheus aggression wise on a now closed thread.
In a 29g you are finding it peaceful at 21/2".
They tend to ignore Mbuna if there are other Tropheus to fight.
Singles can be a bit of a lottery.
As singles in Mbuna tanks (or mixed tanks) as they get older they are less predictable.
One may be a honey for a long time another becomes a right bully quite early.
Prob with Tropheus agression is it is often aimed at one Mbuna or Peacock at a time.
Slowly but surely working its way through killing the Malawi stock (generaly whatever bites it first)
A 55g is about as small it can work for a good while but for sure no promices once adult long term.
Tropheus duboisi are prob on average the least problem giving of Tropheus as singles but a lot depends on the individual and sex and what bites it first.

In 55gs I have single adults (sp."Red" Ndole)(ones bullied out of a group so badly they had to be removed) in with Julidochromis transcriptus breeding group.
And more bizzarly in with strapersi and calliurus.
They seem peaceful at the moment but I check dayly.

All the best James


----------



## Mbunagasm (Mar 22, 2012)

HansRthsack1998 said:


> I buy my fish at Petsmart and they don't have that much selection. It is getting much better though. They get a new species of African almost monthly. I might start buying from livefishdirect.com but before then i can only use Petsmart


while i would rather support my local pet shop when i can afford to, the misc african tank in petsmart has buried treasure in it from time to time.


----------



## HansRthsack1998 (Mar 29, 2012)

Thanks guys. @James I traded the tropheus in for a large female kenyi  . @mbunagasm I have found demasonis at petsmart in the tank labeled assorted african cichlids petsmart has some awesome fish sometimes  .


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Unfortunately kenyi will not be a good fit for a 55G. They are very aggressive and need a 75G tank or larger.

Are you trying for all male with one of each and no look alikes? Read the all-male article in the library and make sure you have spare tanks and a place to take rejected fish.

I'd choose either mbuna or peacocks and haps for all-male. Stick to fish that mature at or under 6". And shoot for about 8 fish in the tank.


----------



## HansRthsack1998 (Mar 29, 2012)

@DJRansome all the other fish are males exept the kenyi


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

So then the new fish is a bad fit due to aggression as well as gender. Maybe you can trade her again?

Which will you have, mbuna or haps and peacocks?


----------



## HansRthsack1998 (Mar 29, 2012)

DJRansome said:


> So then the new fish is a bad fit due to aggression as well as gender. Maybe you can trade her again?
> 
> Which will you have, mbuna or haps and peacocks?


I will have mbuna. Yes if she is aggressive I will trade her in. It is a all male tank (mbuna and peacock) except for the kenyi


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Well actually she may be the one in danger. All the males will try to spawn with her and may kill her in the process.


----------



## HansRthsack1998 (Mar 29, 2012)

DJRansome said:


> Well actually she may be the one in danger. All the males will try to spawn with her and may kill her in the process.


she is the most aggressive in the tank. Can I leave the tank alone for 1 week if I put a 7 day feeder in the tank? :-? :?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

You can leave it alone for a week with no food. The feeder will cause pollution, leave it out. These fish don't eat for a month while holding babies in their mouths...one week is no problem for them.


----------



## HansRthsack1998 (Mar 29, 2012)

DJRansome said:


> You can leave it alone for a week with no food. The feeder will cause pollution, leave it out. These fish don't eat for a month while holding babies in their mouths...one week is no problem for them.


Thanks man


----------



## HansRthsack1998 (Mar 29, 2012)

@ DJRansome Thanks man they all survived the two weeks. also do you have any ideas for a couple haps that are compatible with aggressive mbuna


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

No, I would not mix haps with aggressive mbuna. More aggressive mbuna would be my recommendation.


----------

